
The “10x Engineer” Has Officially Become a Meme - KaiserSanchez
https://www.7pace.com/blog/10x-engineers
======
uberman
The article is mostly a rehash of the critiques of Shekhar Kirani's cringe-
worth "clues to identifying 10x engineers".

Confusingly though, the article states that successful tech entrepreneurs like
Zuckerberg are the very definition of 10x engineers. Zuckerberg is not a 10x
engineer, but a 10x (god-mode x) entrepreneur.

If you want an icon for a 10x engineer, I offer John Carmack as an
alternative.

